# Concorde Charisma 2



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Does anyone on the forum have one of these models? If so,please PM me, I am trying to help out an owner regarding the C O C.


----------



## l7apk (Mar 6, 2009)

I now have one, did you get sorted out?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Circle of crops? Any other guesses?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Certificate of conformity


----------

